# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: پشتیبانی از فونت فارسی در Windows Ce

## animsamodi

با سلام

در Windows Ce یک برنامه نوشته ام که روی آن بطور مثال چندین کنترل لیبل است . اما متن فارسی را از چپ به راست نشان میدهد و بصورت جدا جدا

لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چگونه میشه فونت فارسی را در ویندوز ce اوکی کرد !!!!

لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی توی اینترنت سرچ کردم .

فقط بعضی از دوستان برنامه نویس گفتن که باید از dll استفاده کرد

با تشکر

----------


## animsamodi

سلام
خواهش می کنم متخصصان به این کار جواب بدن
واقعا نیاز دارم

----------


## saied_hacker

Persian Support for Windows CE

پراپرتی چیزی برای راست چین کردن فرم و کنترل ها نداره ؟ من ندارم sdkش رو ...

اینجارو ببین باید باشه...   Window Layout and Mirroring (Windows CE 5.0)

----------


## animsamodi

ممنونم از پاسخ تون

اما کدی که در کد پروجکت ادرس دادید رو قبلا بررسی کردم 

Visual C++‎ هست اما من این کد رو برای سی شارپ می خوام

لطفا اگر کسی میدونه کمک کنه چون واقعا حیثیتی 

بازم ممنون

----------


## animsamodi

با سلام
راه حل این مشکل پیدا شد . اینجا می زارم تا دوستان دیگه اگر به این مشکل برخورد کردند بتونن از این راه حل استفاده کنند .
همانطور که می دونید ویندوز CE از فونت فارسی استفاده نمی کنه برای حل این مشکل باید یک dll بنویسید که جالبه این Dll رو با جاوا اسکریپت می نویسم و کارش اینکه هر متنی ما بهش بدیم برعکس کنه و نشون بده
اینو توی ویندوز اپلیکیشن Add Refrence می کنیم حالا دو تا تکست باکس می زاریم در خونه اول متن رو می نویسیم و در خونه دوم برعکس شده متن رو دریافت می کنیم .
و مرحله آخر متن برعکس شده رو توی مثلا لیبل ویندوز Ce می زاریم و وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه تمام فونت ها درست نمایش داده میشه .
این مشکل هم حل شد.

----------


## tabatabaeefar

سلام
امکانش هست یه کم بیشتر راهنمایی کنید؟
ممکنه نمونه کد بگذارید؟

----------


## alirezaahmadreza

با عرض سلام و خدا قوت خدمت تمامی دوستان
واقعیت امر این هست که منم مثل شما یک زمانی این مشکل رو داشتم که فونت فارسی رو نمیتونستم داخل Windows CE بیارم بعد از یک زمانی فهمیدم که یه سری فونت تو این ویندوز جواب میده ولی باید خودم یک ویرایشگر مینوشتم و کاراکترها رو به اسکی تعریف میکردم و بعد هم چک میکردم که این کاراکتر الان وضعیتش تو جمله من چی هست حرف قبل و بعدش رو چک میکردم تا بتونم فونت فارسی رو با فونت های سری F نمایش بدم ولی یه مشکلاتی داشت تا اینکه گشتم دنبال راحل اصلی مشکل و راحل آن تنها در زمانی هست که شما دارید فایل نصبی ویندوز CE رو میسازید (منظورم همون فایل NK.bin فایل نصبی ویندوز هست) شما در اون زمان میتونید با زدن چندتا تیک کاری کنید که فونت های فارسی رو هم پشتیبانی بکنه من الان میتونم از فونت های سری B استفاده کنم بدون هیچ Dll ، ویرایشگر و یا هر چیز دیگه راحل قطعی و نهایی کار این موردی هست که من خدمت شما دوستان گرامی عرض میکنم امیدوارم که پیروز و موفق و موید باشید.
-1-
1.jpg
-2-
2.jpg
-3-
3.jpg

----------

